# not yet legal



## linnrg (Sep 22, 2020)

Working on my rental and this bull came into the yard.  It is moose hunting season.  They have to have antlers that measure 50" or better.  2 years in a row he has teased me - sure hope he keeps coming thru every hunting season.


----------



## cda (Sep 22, 2020)

Being a non hunter 


Do you use a laser measure or tape measure, to determine legal size?

I watch the tuna shows and they use a ribbon tape measure


----------



## e hilton (Sep 22, 2020)

Ditto ... how can you tell the size from that far away.


----------



## linnrg (Sep 22, 2020)

key is to not shoot until you get a view of the antlers.  Moose antlers usually get large palm shaped as they get bigger.  When they are over 50 the bull is also a lot larger body than this one is.


----------



## north star (Sep 22, 2020)

*$ ~ $ ~ $*

Not much "hunting" if this fellow is wandering in to
your back yard......Seems more like shooting fish in
a barrel.

Also, ...what is the deal with shooting moose anyway ?
Are they that much of a nuisance ?

*$ ~ $ ~ $*


----------



## fatboy (Sep 22, 2020)

north star said:


> *$ ~ $ ~ $*
> 
> Not much "hunting" if this fellow is wandering in to
> your back yard......Seems more like shooting fish in
> ...



"A 1,600-lb (726-kg) *moose* will *dress out* at about 950 lbs (431 kg), yielding approximately 500 lbs (227 kg) of meat."


----------



## cda (Sep 22, 2020)

They like to strip vegetation


----------



## linnrg (Sep 22, 2020)

Moose are very good eating and yes they produce a lot of  meat.  They eat birch and willow trees mostly - and of course anybody cabbage they can get to.  They eat my raspberries, current bushes and would love to get to the apple trees that the rabbits have now destroyed.  In years past have had caribou in the same yard


----------



## Sifu (Sep 22, 2020)

Best meat I have ever had.  GREAT, now I'm hungry.


----------

